# Buying gluten free products in Playa del Carmen



## Mallard (Nov 15, 2012)

I am looking for gluten free bread or non wheat products etc in Playa del Carmen grocery or specialty stores. Can anyone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## PlayaWeatherman (Dec 1, 2013)

Mallard said:


> I am looking for gluten free bread or non wheat products etc in Playa del Carmen grocery or specialty stores. Can anyone please point me in the right direction?


Bio-Natural should have what you are looking for. It is a store and restaurant on 10th Avenue between Constituyentes and Calle 16. Here is a link to their website. We shop there often and like the variety of unique items.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Don’t forget that the humble, everyday corn tortilla is gluten-free. Another option for you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

And delicious tamales. That made me hungry, so I think I will have a tamal for lunch; or maybe two tamales with a dollop of crema on top.


----------

